
AI Software That Writes and Rewrites Its Own Code - tmarkovich
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603542/ai-software-that-writes-and-rewrites-its-own-code/
======
ravenstine
The only part of the article that seems to suggest what the HN title implies
is this:

> As further examples are provided, the code behind the model is rewritten,
> and the probabilities tweaked.

I'm curious as to whether or not the word "code" in this context literally
means language code or if it was being used as a journalistic device(to avoid
confusing the reader about something more complicated but not necessarily
language code).

~~~
tmarkovich
The article's headline was edited after this was posted.

We do have examples where the code does rewrite itself statistically. For more
information, see
[https://gamalon.com/technology/](https://gamalon.com/technology/)

Full disclosure, I work at Gamalon.

~~~
Eridrus
Can you suggest some publications to read that are at least precursors to your
technology?

